# October POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch (Oct 4, 2008)

Post your nominations for October photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.







RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of October in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## Dmitri (Oct 10, 2008)

Arctic Fox Portrait by SleepingWolf

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=140292


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 11, 2008)

[from] *Housing not Bombs* by _Chiller_


----------



## Overread (Oct 12, 2008)

*Red Deer in sunrise mist *by Silverpenguin
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=141339


----------



## ColorLoose (Oct 12, 2008)

Overread said:


> *Red Deer in sunrise mist *by Silverpenguin
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=141339




Beautiful photo !


----------



## invisible (Oct 13, 2008)

Flycatcher, by danir


----------



## duncanp (Oct 14, 2008)

Sand Dunes Park, Colorado 






by myopia

just love the simplicity of it


----------



## LovePlaya (Oct 14, 2008)

Overread said:


> *Red Deer in sunrise mist *by Silverpenguin
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=141339


Very fine shot.:thumbup:
Craig.


----------



## danir (Oct 14, 2008)

Trees over water, by Hertz Van Rental


----------



## DeadEye (Oct 15, 2008)

By Roger







Thread here~ http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=140789


----------



## myopia (Oct 15, 2008)

Is the above photo of a sand castle?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 16, 2008)

*Physical Attraction* by _Invisible_


----------



## BoblyBill (Oct 16, 2008)

*Roooaaarrr!!!!! (yes, lions) - doenoe*


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 19, 2008)

*thinly veiled* by Abraxas


----------



## Muay_Thai_Dan (Oct 19, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> *Physical Attraction* by _Invisible_



wow, i just got what this photo is saying. amazing. i love it!


----------



## esszeeeye (Oct 20, 2008)

by RowmyF


----------



## jeroen (Oct 22, 2008)

One for them,one for us by No' 8.


----------



## Overread (Oct 24, 2008)

Great tits by *Zabimaru*


----------



## ChrisOquist (Oct 25, 2008)

by MyaLover:

---------------------------------------------------------------
sorry cannot submit a photo which was posted the month before.

Arch.


----------



## Dmitri (Oct 27, 2008)

#5: Défense d'entrer  by Invisible

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=142831


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 31, 2008)

Dark street  - by Ockie


----------



## akash011 (Nov 7, 2008)

there are some nice picture here. I download this in my pc.


----------

